# Monterey BT for wax moth prevention?



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

"Bacillus thuringiensis subspecies kurstaki strain SA-12"

i think you need the aizawai strain for wax moths.


----------



## John Davis (Apr 29, 2014)

Bt k works but is not labeled for that use.


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

John Davis said:


> Bt k works but is not labeled for that use.


John is right. BtA Nd BtK both kill Lepidoptera.(Moths)


----------



## dddillon (Jun 6, 2017)

snapper1d said:


> John is right. BtA Nd BtK both kill Lepidoptera.(Moths)


Where do you find these versions of BT? Are there other brand names?


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

Bt K is known as Thuracide.BtA you get a big bag and BtK is a small bottle.You will get more for your dollar with the big bag of BtA.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

A big bag would be fine, if it did not expire so quick, or in many cases was shipped past expiration date. 

FWIW Xentari is also not labeled for use in a bee hive.


----------



## dudelt (Mar 18, 2013)

I got mine off the internet. The brand I got is Dipel Pro which is made by the same manufacturer as Xentari but much less expensive. It was shipped to me out of code but still worked well.


----------



## dddillon (Jun 6, 2017)

I see a lot of BT's with this as the active ingredient:
Bacillus thuringiensis subspecies Kurstaki strain SA-12 Solids, spores and Lepidopteran active toxins.

Is this the stuff were looking for? Is this the Bt-A


----------



## John Davis (Apr 29, 2014)

It is Bt-k


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

dddillon said:


> I see a lot of BT's with this as the active ingredient:
> Bacillus thuringiensis subspecies Kurstaki strain SA-12 Solids, spores and Lepidopteran active toxins.
> 
> Is this the stuff were looking for? Is this the Bt-A


Its BtK and it and BtA both will kill Lepidoptera.


----------



## cdevier (Jul 17, 2010)

I also have used Bt-K (Monterey BT) in my gardens for the past 40 years. The worms eat the spore and get sick very quickly (within hours to 1/2 a day). They may still be alive the following day, but not eating anything until they die.
I would think the Bt-a would work just as well in the garden, but I have not tried it.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Bacillus
There are different strains (varieties) of Bt available that have been selected to control different specific insects. Bt-kurstaki (BTK) controls the European corn borer, tomato hornworms, fruit worms, cabbageworm, cabbage looper, spring and fall cankerworm, spruce budworm, and other caterpillar-like larvae. Bt-san diego (BTSD) controls early larvae of the Colorado potato beetle. Bt-israelensis (BTI) controls mosquitoes, black flies and fungus gnats.

Bacillus thuringiensis -aizawai is used exclusively for the control of wax moth larvae.

Thuricide is Bt-kurstaki, so it is the wrong strain. It is also in an emulifised pertrolium oil that you should NOT put on your comb.


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

Bacillus thuringiensis -aizawai is also used on crops so it isnt exclusively for control of wax moths.Dipel powder isnt in an emulsified petroleum.Valent BioSciences the manufacturer will disagree with you.They have a wed site describing these.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

Bta works on tomato horn worm as well.

Alex


----------



## IAmTheWaterbug (Jun 4, 2014)

snapper1d said:


> Its BtK and it and BtA both will kill Lepidoptera.


So have we established that BtK does _not_ kill bees? Has anyone here sprayed it on their combs and lived to tell the tale?


----------



## b2bnz (Apr 5, 2009)

The official name for the product is B 401 or Certan. Not sure if it is avaliable in USA but try Canada


----------



## b2bnz (Apr 5, 2009)

I have used it for the past 6 years but ONLY for drawn out frames going into storage for the winter to protect them from any eggs that may have been layed while in the hive. I have never spray it on frames that are still being by the bees. It kills the caterpillar as it hatches from the egg and not the moth!


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

IAmTheWaterbug said:


> So have we established that BtK does _not_ kill bees? Has anyone here sprayed it on their combs and lived to tell the tale?


So far hasnt killed me nor any of my bees.I used it on my garden also.


----------

